# 4/1/2022 Kino Casino drops DMs from Alice with Ralph and Amanda



## Sam Losco (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm copying @AltisticRight's posts containing all the DMs here and locking this thread just so we have an easy place to find them for reference. Conversations in these DMs cover several different thread subjects. Discussion can take place in the appropriate thread.

Relevant discussion threads:


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/3-25-2022-alice-claims-ralph-date-raped-her-while-she-was-drunk.115292/
		






						Amanda Lynn Morris / "May" / Pantsu Party / sadNtrad
					

Amanda Lynn Morris is a self-professed pedophile. She was in a long-term relationship with Digibro, another pedophile who advocates for the decriminalization and destigmatization of lolicon. Lolicon is drawn/animated pornography featuring children, or characters made to look like children.  Her...




					kiwifarms.net
				





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ppp-pigs-passage-to-portugal.110727/
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/odysee-lbry-live-streaming-powered-by-bitwave-tv.87312/
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gambling-gunt.101302/
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralphs-december-16th-2020-revenge-porn-arrest-trial.81547/
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rozanna-sandra-ralph-the-demon-baby-2-0.98065/
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/killstream-dick-show-crossover-las-vegas-september-2nd-september-5th.97849/
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/vegas-trip-5-gunt-and-longing-in-las-vegas-dec-30-jan-3.108876/


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 2, 2022)

Ralph flies Alice out to Vegas. This now comes with a confirmation plane ticket.



Ralph does a lot of acid.


ID related and going to a bar. ChickenAndy bullshit.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 2, 2022)

ChickenAndy is arrested.


Ralph got his ass beat in Lisbon.


Some IP2 rubbish in Vegas.


Julian, the pajeet Odysee CEO wants to pay for a fight between some IP2 sperg and Andy Warski.
This guy is running a company claiming to dethrone YouTube.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 2, 2022)

Fuck my life.

More IP2 rubbish, Ralph flies Alice out to Vegas again, lots of rubbish and cringe.


Drugs, booze, Alice getting drunk...
Ronnie the druggie...


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 2, 2022)

Ralph's court case, felonies, anime rubbish and bonding over revenge pornography.


Ralph took a nap at 6 and woke up at 9. Pig.
Other dumb IP2 related rubbish drama autism.


Ripping the door off because of some rough sex thing??! 
Ralph knows a lot about male pregnancy because he is 12 months pregnant.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 2, 2022)

Ralph boasting about his finances. He did that to Adrienne Blair as well.


Ralph, Amanda and Alice, the righteous traditional Catholic three-way that Christ approves.
Ralph's desperation is expanding. He slept at 4am and woke up at 1pm.


Ralph doing his worthless show and whinging about mean objectifying superchats.
What did you would happen when you pander to a group of faggots?


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 2, 2022)

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

They are both shower experts.
Ralph is delighted to see a 25% off gambling trap email, feels like a king!
Some stuff is redacted then it's not, there's no reason to censor anything so I am including both versions.


Getting an ID and Diddler Dax Harrera being a druggie degenerate fuck.
More IP2 stuff, irrefutable proof that Ralph monitors the Thunderdome chat.
Holy fuck someone is advertising their fake ID service on TrustPilot. I thought Ralph "Rad Pirate Roberts" is a master of the Tor black markets.


The Simp Retort.
Of course it's Skyward Sword because her IQ is too low to get off the plateau in Breath of the Wild.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 2, 2022)

If I don't post tomorrow I've killed myself. 

Gambling and smoking, degenerates.
More rambling rubbish. 


Ralph's simp lust over stockings, sticks, other round and long objects.


Lol Sneed's Nursery. Ralph cannot stop eating.


Ralph was ghosted for too long semi column bracket


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 2, 2022)

Shit is hitting the fans oh no Alice bros.


Talking about egirl whores and Corine and whatever. Ralph is a desperate simp.
Amanda finds out, oh no!


Amanda is mad. The cheating hog is gaslighting, he is bad at it.



Old crusty whore Corinne is brought up again, Ralph wanted to gunt her too.



(Her number is censored)


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 2, 2022)

Ralph boasting about his gay truck.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 2, 2022)

Now some spicy stuff. Amanda the cuck queen, wants to recruit Alice to join her traditional Catholic three-way, just as Christ intended, righteous and based.
Thou shalt engage in interspecies threesomes and birth bastards. -- Gunt 5:1


----------

